# Noob adding fish to 55 gallon corner tank



## djc1827 (Apr 6, 2014)

So far I have
Flower horn (leader) 7"
Jack 5"
Elec jack 5.5"
Green terror (female) 4"
2 Bristol nose plecos 5"

Tank is a lil cloudy green tint not bad
Month old tank
Near window
Eheim 95 gallon canister 
Short route for max flow 
Tank is 78d
4 good size hiding spots

9 fish too many? Plecos don't get big I do 25% water changes every two days trying to clear up tank crystal clear is the goal

I wanna add two more fish tops. I want colorful fish. I had a couple African they didn't survive due to stress any my alpha started to eat em when they show weakness. He doesn't mess w my female gt. I want a red terror and possibly a jewel. Any suggestions or sites fish have to be medium sized no baby 2" snacks. Money is no issue


----------



## TwoDollar (Jan 17, 2014)

This site is hardly 100% accurate but will at least get you in the ballpark http://www.aqadvisor.com/

For kicks and giggles plug your tank and filter in there and start off with just the Flowerhorn and see what you get. I think you're way off scale with those fish you listed, you'd need hundreds of gallons and at least 6 foot width. The electric JD would most likely be lunch in a short period of time (I hear they're not as tough as regular JD). Very big fish and the Flowerhorn, red terror and GT are on the aggressive side of things. Sorry bud.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Concerning the cloudy water- what is your water tests telling you? What is your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Corner tanks are not the best choice with cichlids, and you are way over stocked. None of the fish you have now are suited for a 55 corner by themselves.


----------



## djc1827 (Apr 6, 2014)

My levels are ok. I have ammonia but it's a false reading. Prime does that along w micro bacteria. It changes or removes ammonia still shows up on test. False bs. You say my tank is over crowded. I've seen people do 15-20 African cichlids in a 55 gallon. They have to change water all the time and most Africans are 6-7" tops. Your reasoning is 55 gallon long is better than corner tank because of more distance for territory? I think by me changing my tank around weekly I confuse them. I do water changes every two days. 20% vs weekly. I've heard of people running 3 oscars in a 55 gallon no problem. I've heard people say 75 gallons one oscar. Every tank and every fish is diff. Not trying to sound like a know it all but u get my drift. So u guys are saying I shouldn't add any more fish ? Plecos don't even really count they suck the glass maybe a lil oxygen a lil waste. My elec jack is no ***** he locked lips the first day w my flower horn


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

your response is typical of a noob. u are wrong on just about every comment u made. i could go into a long winded explenation itemizing everything that is incorrect about your last statement, but i will save us both the time. iggy knows exactly what hes talking about as do many others that are on this forum. most noobs will get on a forum and are positive that they have exceptions to the rules of keeping fish. trust me cause i was the same way when i started. u have two options. 1 u can come on the forum with your questions and listen to advice of some very knowledgable members. this will save u a lot of time and money. option 2 is to defend your ignorance and argue with thise who know better trying to justify why your fish or set up is different than everyone elses in the world only to find out down the road that u should have taken the advice in the beginning. up to u. either way u are gonna end up in the same place. u can get there the easy way by taking the advice on forum or u can do it the hard way. not trying to be mean, but trust me i been there and so have many others. the members here have the fish and uour best interest at heart.


----------



## djc1827 (Apr 6, 2014)

I only have 32" of fish. Maybe 55" when full grown in a couple years. Tell me why I shouldn't add more fish. Kinds of fish getting along varies a lot tank to tank. That's a fact. Gimme advice but reasoning behind it


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The 1" of fish per gallon is an old and outdated method of determining how many fish an aquarium can support. The current method to determine proper fish stocking is the footprint (Length x Width) and the height. It is also important to choose appropriate tank mates to reduce aggression issues.

Many cichlids are a territorial fish and require a certain amount of space to call their own and if you have males and females and they decide to spawn, the aggression level can get quite high.

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

15-20 mbuna in a 55 gal. tank is okay. Flowerhorn max. size 12-18", JD max. size 8" and a Green Terror maz, size 12" .....not so much. :fish:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The OP has a 55G corner tank so the dimensions may reduce the stocking for Mbuna but I do agree with smitty814 that the current species stocking will be an issue long term.


----------



## djc1827 (Apr 6, 2014)

It's a corner bow tank.

viewtopic.php?t=217840


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

* My levels are ok. I have ammonia but it's a false reading. Prime does that along w micro bacteria. It changes or removes ammonia still shows up on test. False bs.*

How much ammonia are you detecting and how long after you do a water change are you detecting it? Test before a water change, not after it, to get a true ammonia reading

* You say my tank is over crowded. I've seen people do 15-20 African cichlids in a 55 gallon. *

Yes, those fish live in crowded conditions in the wild and can tolerate being in a large group together (provided you're smart about which species you choose, male to female ratios, and so forth). 20 is still a crowded tank, IMO, but people do it, and it's acceptable.

*Your reasoning is 55 gallon long is better than corner tank because of more distance for territory? *

Yes, and that's going to be what anybody who knows what they're talking about is going to tell you. No offense intended.

* I've heard of people running 3 oscars in a 55 gallon no problem. *

Those people are wrong. The fish won't die. But that doesn't mean it's not wrong. When the fish has to do a 3 point turn to swim in the opposite direction you really have to ask yourself if you've made the right choices.

*
I've heard people say 75 gallons one oscar. Every tank and every fish is diff. *

I'd go even further and say 100 gal (5 foot long) for an oscar.

*Not trying to sound like a know it all*

Ok

* Plecos don't even really count they suck the glass maybe a lil oxygen a lil waste. *

No, plecos produce a lot of waste if you're feeding them properly.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Just giving advice as kinda a newbie myself ( only keeping cichlids 2 1/2 years). Listen to these guys. They know what they are doing, that's why they succeed and excel at fish keeping. I know that I personally have learned a lot from listening to them, and anyone who does the same would be wise to do so.


----------

